# Media  > Creator Showcase >  Small Town Spider-Man Series

## Celgress

What if Spider-Man along with his friends and foes lived in a small town rather than New York City? What would change? What would remind the same? Could Peter still keep his secret? Find out by reading my latest fanfiction offering -

https://www.fanfiction.net/s/1062748...own-Spider-Man

enjoy

----------


## Celgress

Chapter Five up -

https://www.fanfiction.net/s/1062748...own-Spider-Man

enjoy

----------


## Celgress

Chapter Six up -

https://www.fanfiction.net/s/1062748...own-Spider-Man

enjoy

----------


## Celgress

Wow been a long time since I updated this thread. Chapter 39 of my Small Town Spider-Man series has been posted -

https://www.fanfiction.net/s/1062748...own-Spider-Man

enjoy

----------


## Celgress

Chapter 40 of my Small Town Spider-Man series has been posted -

https://www.fanfiction.net/s/1062748...own-Spider-Man

enjoy

----------


## Celgress

Chapter 41 of my Small Town Spider-Man series has been posted -

https://www.fanfiction.net/s/1062748...own-Spider-Man

enjoy

----------


## Celgress

Chapter 42 of my Small Town Spider-Man series has been posted -

https://www.fanfiction.net/s/1062748...own-Spider-Man

enjoy

----------


## Celgress

Chapter 43 of my Small Town Spider-Man series has been posted -

https://www.fanfiction.net/s/1062748...own-Spider-Man

enjoy

----------


## Celgress

Chapter 44 of my Small Town Spider-Man series has been posted -

https://www.fanfiction.net/s/1062748...own-Spider-Man

enjoy

----------


## Celgress

Chapter 45 of my Small Town Spider-Man series has been posted -

https://www.fanfiction.net/s/1062748...own-Spider-Man

enjoy

----------


## Celgress

Chapter 46 of my Small Town Spider-Man series has been posted -

https://www.fanfiction.net/s/1062748...own-Spider-Man

enjoy

----------


## Celgress

Chapter 47 of my Small Town Spider-Man series has been posted -

https://www.fanfiction.net/s/1062748...own-Spider-Man

enjoy

----------


## Celgress

Chapter 48 of my Small Town Spider-Man series has been posted -

https://www.fanfiction.net/s/1062748...own-Spider-Man

enjoy

----------


## Celgress

Chapter 49 of my Small Town Spider-Man series has been posted -

https://www.fanfiction.net/s/1062748...own-Spider-Man

enjoy

----------


## I_Wumbo_You_Wumbo

Hey! I read the first couple chapters of your fan fic, I really liked the concept, and this would definitely be a cool mini-series if it was a comic, or a cool little thing if it was ever self published. Best wishes on our further writing!

----------


## Celgress

> Hey! I read the first couple chapters of your fan fic, I really liked the concept, and this would definitely be a cool mini-series if it was a comic, or a cool little thing if it was ever self published. Best wishes on our further writing!


Thank you very much, I truly appreciate your praise. Here is chapter 50 -

https://www.fanfiction.net/s/1062748...own-Spider-Man 

enjoy

----------


## Celgress

Chapter 51 of my Small Town Spider-Man series has been posted -

https://www.fanfiction.net/s/1062748...own-Spider-Man

enjoy

----------


## Celgress

Chapter 52 of my Small Town Spider-Man series has been posted -

https://www.fanfiction.net/s/1062748...own-Spider-Man

enjoy

----------


## Celgress

Chapter 53 of my Small Town Spider-Man series has been posted -

https://www.fanfiction.net/s/1062748...own-Spider-Man

enjoy

----------


## Celgress

Chapter 54 of my Small Town Spider-Man series has been posted -

https://www.fanfiction.net/s/1062748...own-Spider-Man

enjoy

----------


## Celgress

Chapter 55 of my Small Town Spider-Man series has been posted -

https://www.fanfiction.net/s/1062748...own-Spider-Man

enjoy

----------


## Celgress

Chapter 56 of my Small Town Spider-Man series has been posted -

https://www.fanfiction.net/s/1062748...own-Spider-Man

enjoy

----------


## Celgress

Chapter 57 of my Small Town Spider-Man series has been posted -

https://www.fanfiction.net/s/1062748...own-Spider-Man

enjoy

----------


## Celgress

Chapter 58 of my Small Town Spider-Man series has been posted -

https://www.fanfiction.net/s/1062748...own-Spider-Man

enjoy

----------


## Celgress

Chapter 59 of my Small Town Spider-Man series has been posted -

https://www.fanfiction.net/s/1062748...own-Spider-Man

enjoy

----------


## Celgress

Chapter 60 of my Small Town Spider-Man series has been posted -

https://www.fanfiction.net/s/1062748...own-Spider-Man

enjoy

----------


## Celgress

Chapter 61 of my Small Town Spider-Man series has been posted -

https://www.fanfiction.net/s/1062748...own-Spider-Man

enjoy

----------


## Celgress

Chapter 62 of my Small Town Spider-Man series has been posted -

https://www.fanfiction.net/s/1062748...own-Spider-Man

enjoy

----------


## Celgress

Chapter 63 of my Small Town Spider-Man series has been posted -

https://www.fanfiction.net/s/1062748...own-Spider-Man

enjoy

----------


## Celgress

Chapter 64 of my Small Town Spider-Man series has been posted -

https://www.fanfiction.net/s/1062748...own-Spider-Man

enjoy

----------


## Celgress

Chapter 65 of my Small Town Spider-Man series has been posted -

https://www.fanfiction.net/s/1062748...own-Spider-Man

enjoy

----------


## Celgress

Chapter 66 of my Small Town Spider-Man series has been posted -

https://www.fanfiction.net/s/1062748...own-Spider-Man

enjoy

----------


## Celgress

Chapter 67 of my Small Town Spider-Man series has been posted -

https://www.fanfiction.net/s/1062748...own-Spider-Man

enjoy

----------


## Celgress

Chapter 68 of my Small Town Spider-Man series has been posted -

https://www.fanfiction.net/s/1062748...own-Spider-Man

enjoy

----------


## Celgress

Chapter 69 of my Small Town Spider-Man series has been posted -

https://www.fanfiction.net/s/1062748...own-Spider-Man

enjoy

----------


## Celgress

Chapter 70 of my Small Town Spider-Man series has been posted -

https://www.fanfiction.net/s/1062748...own-Spider-Man

enjoy

----------


## Celgress

Chapter 71 of my Small Town Spider-Man series has been posted -

https://www.fanfiction.net/s/1062748...own-Spider-Man

enjoy

----------


## Celgress

Chapter 72 of my Small Town Spider-Man series has been posted -

https://www.fanfiction.net/s/1062748...own-Spider-Man

enjoy

----------


## Celgress

Chapter 73 of my Small Town Spider-Man series has been posted -

https://www.fanfiction.net/s/1062748...own-Spider-Man

enjoy

----------


## Celgress

Chapter 74 of my Small Town Spider-Man series has been posted -

https://www.fanfiction.net/s/1062748...own-Spider-Man

enjoy

----------


## Celgress

Chapter 75 of my Small Town Spider-Man series has been posted -

https://www.fanfiction.net/s/1062748...own-Spider-Man

enjoy

----------


## Celgress

Chapter 76 of my Small Town Spider-Man series has been posted -

https://www.fanfiction.net/s/1062748...own-Spider-Man

enjoy

----------


## Celgress

Epilogue of my Small Town Spider-Man series has been posted -

https://www.fanfiction.net/s/1062748...own-Spider-Man

the end is here

enjoy

----------

